# replacement motor bushings ???



## slufoot78 (Jul 24, 2006)

I am looking for some good replacement bushings to put in a stock 27 turn motor. I would like to find the epic competition bushings that have the slots cut out in them. I used them years ago but cant find any information on them now. Does anyone know the correct name or part number for these and where a person might get them? Thanks for any help and everyone have a great day....Patrick


----------



## ta_man (Apr 10, 2005)

I have never seen Epic bushings with the slots cut in them. I have seen bushings that way but they were in the Orion conversion endbell for the stock motors (the aluminum endbell that looks like the ones on the revolution motors). So you might try looking for Orion bushings. I think all motor bushings are pretty much the same size.


----------



## fredracer (Nov 21, 2001)

bushing or brushes? 

Sorry, I see what you ment now.


----------



## SlaminRC17 (Nov 4, 2003)

Here are what I think you are looking for on Tower's website. http://www2.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0001p?&I=LXJY58&P=7
it also has the trinity part number on there too... Kevin


----------



## ta_man (Apr 10, 2005)

The trinity ones are not "slotted". The Orion bushings have a number of grooves or slots that run in the same axis as the motor shaft so that it has about 1/2 the contact are on the shaft as compared to the Trinity bushing in that Tower listing. If you look very carefully at the bushing in the endbell (Note: Discontinued) in this Tower listing you can sort of see the slots:

http://www2.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0001p?&I=LXHPB0&P=7

I would never use one of these bushings in a motor can, only in the endbell, because I don't think they would support the shaft as well.


----------



## slufoot78 (Jul 24, 2006)

Thanks Ta man, they are the ones I was looking for, dont know where I got they were from Epic, no wonder I couldnt find them, probly cant get them anymore anyways.. ) When I was using them I did only use them in the endbell, they would wear out fast in the can. I am just getting back into stock motor racing, I really like the green machines and monster motors, what brushes and springs have you guys found to be the best for these? Thanks for all the information and everyone have a great day....


----------



## Rusty22 (Feb 4, 2003)

the reedy 767's and putnam greens and blues worked well for me in the green machines and for the monsters. im not too sure about them now because of thedifferent motors that have come out since than like the epic binary's and the cobalts (CO27). some good brushes are the finish line "F" brush, putnam green and blue, and reedy 767's. im not too sure about springs though. i just used the stock ones that came with the motor. Im sure other people have different suggestions but these are what i found that worked for me

Rusty NutZ


----------



## me21 (Nov 7, 2003)

Springs depeand on what kind of track and what motor you decide to go with, In stock you are not allowed to change the Bushings for a diffrent brand, If it is a Epic or Trinity, it must have the Trinity Midnight Recessed Bushing, If you change them the motor is Not Legal....


----------



## slufoot78 (Jul 24, 2006)

Thanks for the info everyone, I run a fair size Carpet track with a TC3 rubber slick CS27 tires only, no tire goo either. Our motor rule is any 27 turn bushing stock motor. They do not go by Roar rules so changing out bushing is not a problem. I tend to like the higher RPM motors like the GM. I tryed a few P2ks and lean back twords the GM. I have not tryed the CO27's or the binary. Are these way better than the GM's? Has anyone used the Integy V10 motor? I have seen them around but know nothing about them. Thanks again for everyones input, I use to run Mod stuff so this stock class in pretty new to me. Everyone have a great day and take care.......


----------



## Rusty22 (Feb 4, 2003)

like latemodel100 said in another thread, you can win with any motor. p2k's were good when i started racing about 6 years ago and i bet if it were tuned right, it can still beat some of the newer motors. it also has to do with the setup of the car. you can have the best motor but have a bad setup on your car. 

Rusty NutZ


----------



## IndyRC_Racer (Oct 11, 2004)

CO27 is a good motor for the TC3. It has good torque/rpm if the track is wide open. If the track is more technical I'd go with the P2K2 as it has more torque. Any of the RPM motors (Green Machine 3, Monster, etc) are going to get hot in a TC3 even if geared properly.


----------



## slufoot78 (Jul 24, 2006)

One thing I didnt tell you guys which will probley make a difference on which motors you would run is that we have to run 1500 batteries only....They try to keep it as low dollar as they can. We have around 14 or so guys that race this division. Thanks for all your input.. Have a great day..


----------



## ta_man (Apr 10, 2005)

I race a spec class outdoors on a 365 ft dirt oval that requires 1500 batteries and the Trinity handout stock motors. Most everyone is dumping  by the end of the 4 minutes. The required vehicle is a Rustler.


----------



## CDW35 (Jan 17, 2006)

The CO27 is a really good motor,
CDW


----------

